# 760D or 800D?



## Bosutike (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi. I want to buy a camera but I need help to make my mind.
Should I buy the canon 760d 18-135 or 800d 18-135? (The 800d is 300€ more). What are good mirror less on this price?


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bosutike said:


> Hi. I want to buy a camera but I need help to make my mind.
> Should I buy the canon 760d 18-135 or 800d 18-135? (The 800d is 300€ more). What are good mirror less on this price?



depends - what will you photograph?  .... sports? landscape?   wildlife?
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Bosutike (Mar 30, 2017)

I use to photograph landscape and daily photography


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 31, 2017)

Bosutike said:


> I use to photograph landscape and daily photography



OK, the Canon 800D and 18-135 *STM *and Canon 10-18 is good for landscapes but also look at the mirrorless camera options from Canon, Sony, Fuji, Olympus, etc.
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 17, 2017)

If you had said "action" photography... then recommendations might be different.   It's one of those cases that pushes the performance of the camera.

But for landscape photography, you generally have the luxury of time on your side... you don't need high-speed frame rates, you don't need highly advanced focusing systems.  You can use a tripod and take longer exposures (so even ISO performance isn't that big of a deal).  It's an area where, given a bit of knowledge, you can create a great result with most cameras.  

If by "daily" photography you mean shooting whatever happens to look interesting... then again, highly sophisticated/technical cameras usually aren't needed.

The 800D has a bigger internal buffer, slightly faster shooting, more AF points (including more cross-type points) and other features which, if you were trying to shoot "action" would come in handy, but for landscape photography and daily casual use photography won't make a huge difference.  

What would be helpful is being able to afford to buy a few other items... a tripod, an extra lens, a good external flash, etc.  

Based on your needs, I'd probably go with the less expensive body and save your money for those extra items that will helpful to have.


----------

